# Using DHL from Cairo



## Jole

Is DHL in Cairo a reliable way to send a small packet to Europe .. any experiences?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Jole

Yes DHL is fine I use it all the time. Expensive but reliable.


Maiden


----------



## Jole

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Jole
> 
> Yes DHL is fine I use it all the time. Expensive but reliable.
> 
> 
> Maiden


Great! Thanks for the quick reply. My expat friend doesn't yet know his way well around Cairo, if you happen to have their address, or phone number on you, would be great if you can let me have it. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jole said:


> Great! Thanks for the quick reply. My expat friend doesn't yet know his way well around Cairo, if you happen to have their address, or phone number on you, would be great if you can let me have it. Thanks again for your help.



There are offices all over Cairo I use the one in Mohandiseen, it is open 24/7
El Mona Tower
16 Lebanon Street
Mohandessin
Cairo

Tel: 20 2 16345 
Tel: 20 2 3308630


----------



## Jole

MaidenScotland said:


> There are offices all over Cairo I use the one in Mohandiseen, it is open 24/7
> El Mona Tower
> 16 Lebanon Street
> Mohandessin
> Cairo
> 
> Tel: 20 2 16345
> Tel: 20 2 3308630


Ok Maiden, what's going on here .. it took you A FULL MINUTE to get back to me
Many thanks


----------



## K4te

*Cargo*

More of a query really. Would DHL move my cargo boxes to Bahrain?


----------



## MaidenScotland

K4te said:


> More of a query really. Would DHL move my cargo boxes to Bahrain?




I don´t think that they would be able to as they look through your boxes before sealing them. plus it would be very very expensesive. Why not use an international shipper? they are reliable and fast.

Maiden


----------



## K4te

*Cargo lite*



MaidenScotland said:


> I don´t think that they would be able to as they look through your boxes before sealing them. plus it would be very very expensesive. Why not use an international shipper? they are reliable and fast.
> 
> Maiden


When I moved here from Dubai, I found that all the international shippers had a minimum cost and since i travel light I did it myself at 1/10th of the cost.
Emirates were efficient and helpful. 
I'm not sure Egypt is so user friendly - I couldn't even pick it up myself, BC had to hire DHL to get it from customs to Heliopolis
Kate


----------



## ASAMY

I would like to say that I used DHL, Fedex, TNT and Aramex and they were all reliable
The cheapest is Aramex (A company based in Dubai)


----------



## K4te

ASAMY said:


> I would like to say that I used DHL, Fedex, TNT and Aramex and they were all reliable
> The cheapest is Aramex (A company based in Dubai)


Thank you, I've dealt with Aramex when i was in Dubai. I'll contact them 
Thanks again
Kate


----------



## Leavingcairo

I have used Fedex to send documents to the UK and vice versa, they were reliable.

The only problem i had was when the documents were sent back from UK, they were held by customs here and they charged a fee for releasing them!!

A friend used Aramex and he said they were very good.


----------



## txlstewart

Leavingcairo said:


> I have used Fedex to send documents to the UK and vice versa, they were reliable.
> 
> The only problem i had was when the documents were sent back from UK, they were held by customs here and they charged a fee for releasing them!!
> 
> A friend used Aramex and he said they were very good.


Hello!

I used Fed Ex to send my documents to my school/employer. It got there on time and there were no problems with customs. I was fortunate, however, that the clerk at the Fed Ex store was knowledgeable and walked me through the international airbill process. 

Cheers!


----------



## K4te

txlstewart said:


> Hello!
> 
> I used Fed Ex to send my documents to my school/employer. It got there on time and there were no problems with customs. I was fortunate, however, that the clerk at the Fed Ex store was knowledgeable and walked me through the international airbill process.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks!


----------

